# bsd-cloudinit problem under FreeBSD 12 RC1



## admdwrf (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello dear FreeBSD community ;-)

I have a problem to boot FreeBSD 12 RC1 under OpenStack.
bsd-cloudinit doesn't run and I have this error


```
Starting local daemons:2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 CRITICAL cloudbaseinit [-] AttributeError: Undefined symbol "ERR_load_crypto_strings"
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit Traceback (most recent call last):
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit   File "/root/bsd-cloudinit/run.py", line 3, in <module>
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit     shell.main()
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit   File "/root/bsd-cloudinit/cloudbaseinit/shell.py", line 29, in main
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit     init.InitManager().configure_host()
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit   File "/root/bsd-cloudinit/cloudbaseinit/init.py", line 107, in configure_host
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit     plugins = plugins_factory.load_plugins()
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit   File "/root/bsd-cloudinit/cloudbaseinit/plugins/common/factory.py", line 45, in load_plugins
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit     plugins.append(cl.load_class(class_path)())
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit   File "/root/bsd-cloudinit/cloudbaseinit/utils/classloader.py", line 28, in load_class
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit     module = __import__(parts[0], fromlist=parts[1])
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit   File "/root/bsd-cloudinit/cloudbaseinit/plugins/freebsd/setuserpassword.py", line 25, in <module>
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit     from cloudbaseinit.utils import crypt
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit   File "/root/bsd-cloudinit/cloudbaseinit/utils/crypt.py", line 89, in <module>
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit     openssl.ERR_load_crypto_strings.restype = ctypes.c_int
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/ctypes/__init__.py", line 379, in __getattr__
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit     func = self.__getitem__(name)
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/ctypes/__init__.py", line 384, in __getitem__
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit     func = self._FuncPtr((name_or_ordinal, self))
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit AttributeError: Undefined symbol "ERR_load_crypto_strings"
2018-11-22 00:02:29.890 673 TRACE cloudbaseinit
```

What do you think about it ?
I opened a github issue at https://github.com/pellaeon/bsd-cloudinit/issues/30

See you, Fax


----------

